# New gear I'm gonna buy



## Ryan... (Dec 16, 2008)

I get bored easily with my stuff, so I made a list of the new stuff I'm buying next check.

Icon Americana Helmet:









Icon Pursuit Gloves:









TCX Boots:


----------



## biglovemp (Sep 26, 2006)

Those gloves are nice but look a little fagile...:dunno:
See if there is a local place where you could try them on and see them in person.


----------



## Ryan... (Dec 16, 2008)

biglovemp said:


> Those gloves are nice but look a little fagile...:dunno:
> See if there is a local place where you could try them on and see them in person.


The seller says no q's asked returns, so I'll give em a try! No place around here even carries Icon gear, WI sucks...


----------



## 3LOU5 (Jun 14, 2002)

This is going to be my next helmet (which really takes me back to my old Army days):


----------



## Ryan... (Dec 16, 2008)

3LOU5 said:


> This is going to be my next helmet (which really takes me back to my old Army days):


Definately unique, but I'm pretty sure they're not legal here in WI? At least that's what I've read on the cbr forums...?


----------



## 3LOU5 (Jun 14, 2002)

Why is it not legal? Can't be any worse than those half-helmets.

It's basically a 3/4 (covers the ears), has a cool sliding visor and is made by AGV (which I assume, can only sell legal DOT-approved helmets in the U.S.).

I'm also looking at Timberland-type boots like these, but in black:










(And yes, I have to watch out for those laces. Wouldn't want to have them wrap up in the shift lever, because if they do and you roll into a stop, you might not be able to put your left foot down and keep the bike upright........don't ask me how I know). :eeps:


----------



## chadi (Dec 26, 2008)

3LOU5 said:


> (And yes, I have to watch out for those laces. Wouldn't want to have them wrap up in the shift lever, because if they do and you roll into a stop, you might not be able to put your left foot down and keep the bike upright........don't ask me how I know). :eeps:


I'm sorry but if I saw a biker roll to a stop and then fall over I would lmao :rofl::rofl::rofl:

Of course then I would go up to him and check on him, but I'd be holding back a snicker...


----------



## KrisL (Dec 22, 2001)

3LOU5 said:


> Why is it not legal? Can't be any worse than those half-helmets.
> 
> It's basically a 3/4 (covers the ears), has a cool sliding visor and is made by AGV (which I assume, can only sell legal DOT-approved helmets in the U.S.).
> 
> ...


1) I think it's ridiculous not to get a full face helmet

and

2) I think it's ridiculous not to buy proper riding boots.


----------



## Ryan... (Dec 16, 2008)

3LOU5 said:


> Why is it not legal? Can't be any worse than those half-helmets.


My bad, I was thinking of another helmet I saw on some cbrforums, the helmet looked very similiar, but it was from Europe. Apparently it didn't have the same safety regulations...



KrisL said:


> 1) I think it's ridiculous not to get a full face helmet
> 
> and
> 
> 2) I think it's ridiculous not to buy proper riding boots.


I know you know a lot about gear, any recomendations on nice, breathable pants? I'm not going with a full body suit, I've already got the jacket and all other gear, but the pants are holding me back...


----------



## KrisL (Dec 22, 2001)

Ryans E39 said:


> I know you know a lot about gear, any recomendations on nice, breathable pants? I'm not going with a full body suit, I've already got the jacket and all other gear, but the pants are holding me back...


I don't have any specific recommendations on pants.. Go to www.webbikeworld.com and put 'pants' into the search box... read their reviews, I've always found them to be thorough and accurate.


----------

